
State of Postgres - jitans
https://stateofpostgres.com/
======
almindor
The mongodb migration story is so prevalent it could make a great meme. The
website is terribad tho, please don't use the scroll-a-page approach.

~~~
kube-system
I thought it already was:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2F-DItXtZs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2F-DItXtZs)

------
orf
Interesting site, didn’t manage to get past the first two scrolls due to the
almost nauseating scroll janking on Safari

~~~
CodeWriter23
I wouldn’t call that jank. I call it the text you’re trying to read disappears
just as your eyes focus on it. I found it literally unreadable.

~~~
CodeWriter23
Wow someone updated the site by adding dimensions to the img elements so text
doesn’t jump all over. Thanks!

------
jjirsa
If 9% contributed code, that sounds like a really biased sampling

